# Changer le réseau par défaut



## nevermind68 (2 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour !

En fait ma question est toute simple, à chaque fois que j'allume mon Mac, Airport se connecte automatiquement à une Freebox (qui nécessite des identifiants) et non à ma livebox, et je n'ai pas trouvé comment changer ça, c'est assez ennuyeux car à chaque déconnexion je suis obligée de sélectionner ma livebox parmi les réseaux disponibles... Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ? Merci et excusez ma question de novice...


----------



## McFlan (2 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Pour modifier cela:
Préférences système > Réseau > AirPort > Avancé
Là, il faut supprimer le réseau Freebox de la liste des réseaux préférés.


----------



## GuillaumeDN (28 Janvier 2010)

Hello à tous!

Je pense que je m'exprime peut être trop tard pour avoir une réponse mais, meme s'il la solution qui a été donnée précédemment est parfaitement exacte et logique, elle ne marche pas sur mon mac!
En effet, a chaque fois que je me connecte chez moi, il me connecte au réseau FreeWifi, le truc le plus relou du monde!!! au lieu de choisir mon wifi! je l'ai pourtant supprimé dans mes préférences réseaux et j'ai mis en première place mon réseau domestique, mais rien n'y fait, on en revient toujours à la même situation: etre connecté sur le FreeWifi..Comme s'il n'enregistrait pas les modifications que j'apporte!
Est ce qu'un Macbidouilleur aurait une idée transcedante pour résoudre ce problème?

D'avance merci,

Guillaume

PS: J'utilise un Macbook Pro 13", Mac Os X Leopard


----------



## tsss (28 Janvier 2010)

Fais le ménage 
Supprimes tous ce qui ce trouve dans tes réseaux préférés pour que la liste soit vide et connectes toi sur le bon réseau, vérifies qu'il soit bien dans la liste des réseaux préférés, en tête de liste !


----------



## AASTERIX4 (12 Septembre 2010)

bonjour , j ai resolu ce meme probleme de la facon suivante 

1)pomme
2)preference systeme
3)reseau 
4)avancé : s'affiche alors tous les reseaux detectés
5)mettre la souris sur le resau que l'on veut etre le reseau par defaut ou preferré
6) le faire glisser en premiere position , en haut .

 et voila c'est le reseau en premier sur la liste qui est le reseau par defaut sur lequel airport va se connecter en premier si celui ci est detecté .


----------

